# What does a3, a4, a5 mean? (HIPS)



## SouthernThistle

My co-worker just came into my office and said his wife had found a dog online (oh boy) for sale here in Georgia, but the dog's ad says that the dog's hip rating is a4/a5. Is that a foreign hip rating? If so, how do the "a" ratings work? 

Is a number proceeding the "a" better if it's higher or lower? 

(While I'm pretty sure I know the answer since co-worker just sent me the ad, and I recognize the dog from a former ad posted in which the dog was listed at $3,500 and is now $500, I would like to send him a link to this thread for better clarification on "a" ratings.)


----------



## JKlatsky

From what I remember, the numbers with a ratings correspond to the German system. 



> The German A stamp: Hip quality rating. Three German ratings, A1, A2, A3, and A6 for a rating on a German Pedigree but done in a foreign country recognized by the SV.
> A1: Normal NON deficient hips
> A2: Fast Normal. Near normal hips.
> A3: Noch Zugelassen. Still allowed for breeding, Fair hips.
> A6: Dog's hips rated in a foreign country approved by the SV.


----------



## lhczth

a4 - is basically mild-moderate
a5 would be considered severe


----------



## SouthernThistle

lhczth said:


> a4 - is basically mild-moderate
> a5 would be considered severe


So, if someone said, "hip rating is a4/a5...no hip problems" - that's a big ole NO NO, right?

I just read that a4/a5 are unacceptable by the SV? Does that mean "a" ratings are SV ratings, foreign ratings? 

I ask because I'm reading that this dog was purchased at 9 wks old from a well known breeder overseas and has been in the States ever since then. Can an "a" rating be given by OFA or some other domestic system?


----------



## lhczth

They are either confused about the hip ratings or the dog is dysplastic. 

You can get a dog in the USA 'a' stamped by sending the x-rays to the SV (through one of the GSD organizations over here).


----------



## SouthernThistle

The dog is advertised as "The dog has a hip rating of HD a4/a5 - (Mildly Dysplastic)...The dog shows no signs of hip problems."


----------



## Chris Wild

There's no such thing as a rating of a4/a5. The dog is either a4 OR a5. There is no combined rating. If this dog was truly rated by the SV, they should know if it's a4 or a5. 

If a4, that means the SV grades the dog at mild-moderate HD. a5 means the SV grades the dog at severe HD. Either way the dog *may* not show any symptoms (yet), though that would be more likely with a4 than a5. But with either rating, the dog has HD.


----------



## SouthernThistle

Chris Wild said:


> There's no such thing as a rating of a4/a5. The dog is either a4 OR a5. There is no combined rating. If this dog was truly rated by the SV, they should know if it's a4 or a5.
> 
> If a4, that means the SV grades the dog at mild-moderate HD. a5 means the SV grades the dog at severe HD. Either way the dog *may* not show any symptoms (yet), though that would be more likely with a4 than a5. But with either rating, the dog has HD.


Considering the location of where this ad was placed, the fact that the dog was being sold last month for $3,500 with no mention of any hip rating and is now being sold at $500...makes me think the dog is probably a5. The owner is saying "a4/a5" for who knows what reason? Maybe that no one will catch on?


----------



## Liesje

Is this for sure the SV a-stamp rating? I've seen ratings from other countries/systems that appear like _/_ or _:_ Where is the ad?


----------



## SouthernThistle

The ad is on kijiji. Who knows what rating it is. The person says "mildly dysplastic" but gives a hip rating of "a4/a5." The dog was purchased from overseas at 9 weeks and has been stateside (in Georgia) ever since.


----------

